# Shimano CORE and new WADE BELTS in stock at FTU...



## Te.jas.on

I was asked to let you all know that Fishing Tackle Unlimited now has the new Shimano CORE as well as the new Shimano wading belts in stock as of TODAY.

CORE - $349.99 (6:1) $379.99 (7:1 FV model)









wade belt - $89.99









I believe they are the first retailer in town to have these items in stock. They should be showing up at other retailers in the days/weeks to come.

Just passing this along for those of you who can't wait to get your hands on these two items.

Jason (Shimano pro staff)


----------



## catch 5

Does that belt have a pouch for a plastic tackle box in the back? Or do you have to carry one over the shoulder?


----------



## wolverine

Sweet. Thanks for letting us know. I want one of those belts for my b-day coming up. Does it come w/the pliers and are they corrosion resistent? Didn't see it on the Shimano site yet...


----------



## Te.jas.on

Catch,

Yes, it comes with the pouch AND a Shimano hardside box. Like pictured here:









Wolverine,

It does NOT come with the pliers.

I'm told the belt will fit sizes 32-55.


----------



## berto

where can i get those awesome shoes at?


----------



## jabx1962

berto said:


> where can i get those awesome shoes at?


Berto...are you attempting a HI-Jack?


----------



## Bantam1

Those are actually a prototype for these:

http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302053102&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1185913252120


----------



## FISH FRYER

THey only have the 6:2 ratio core. The 7:1 will be released later from what I was told!!


----------



## Te.jas.on

Thanks for the info. Good to know.



FISH FRYER said:


> THey only have the 6:2 ratio core. The 7:1 will be released later from what I was told!!


----------



## FishEmGigEm

I can confrim that FTU on I-45 has both of these items. I'll have to wait a little while on the CORE, but I did pick up the wading belt. 

The CORE's are not in the display case yet, but they are behind the counter and I could see about 10 of them in boxes.

It looks like the boys at Shimano have created an excellent product in the wading belt. I am very impressed with the apparent quality and durability. The clips on the zipper is ingenious and I love the rod holder and tackle box. The tackle box clips on the zipper and has velcro on the back. Pair this with the fact that the belt has velcro at different spots around the waist and it makes for a great system. You un-velcro the box, slide it around to your front on the zipper, and put it back out of your way when you're done. I can't wait to take it out on a long wade and test it out. I'll try and post a report afterwards.


----------



## Te.jas.on

I think once a few people get the wading belt in their hands (me included) they'll love it. It really is a cool system like you said. Good to see some forward thinking on something like that.



FishEmGigEm said:


> I can confrim that FTU on I-45 has both of these items. I'll have to wait a little while on the CORE, but I did pick up the wading belt.
> 
> The CORE's are not in the display case yet, but they are behind the counter and I could see about 10 of them in boxes.
> 
> It looks like the boys at Shimano have created an excellent product in the wading belt. I am very impressed with the apparent quality and durability. The clips on the zipper is ingenious and I love the rod holder and tackle box. The tackle box clips on the zipper and has velcro on the back. Pair this with the fact that the belt has velcro at different spots around the waist and it makes for a great system. You un-velcro the box, slide it around to your front on the zipper, and put it back out of your way when you're done. I can't wait to take it out on a long wade and test it out. I'll try and post a report afterwards.


----------



## Aggieangler

Bantam1 said:


> Those are actually a prototype for these:
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302053102&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181270&bmUID=1185913252120


I have to say that I would have voted for the prototype man! Those in the link look like they are kind of suspect to me! 

We'll see I guess. Never known Shimano to make anything that turned out bad!


----------



## Te.jas.on

As far as the sandals go, they're made out of the same material as the Evair boots. I wore these some this winter and they are very comfortable. Just too hot to wear during the summer. 

I'm stoked to see they came out with a sandal.


----------



## aguaflaca

are the belts available anywhere online?


----------



## soymilk

i just got the belt today at FTU off I-10 and it seems they got about 4 left. This has got to be one of the nicest wading belts i've seen.... if not the best

Theres some things i don't quite like about it, but overall its nice. They got the core over at the i-10 location too. About 3 left if anyone is interested. The reel feels really nice.


----------



## let's go

I tried out the new belt for the first time yesterday while wading the surf. Very nice. Great back support and the sliding accessory clips worked perfectly.


----------



## let's go

aguaflaca said:


> are the belts available anywhere online?


FTU now has an on-line store. Pretty much anything they stock is available through there.


----------



## mcw

Just an FYI. I bought and used the new wading belt for 3 days and had several problems with it. First of all, the box does not stay attached at the back with the velcro. It dangles along side the belt which can get in the way. I found that I kept having to slide it back behind me because it kept floating towards the front and wrapped in my stringer cord. Secondly, the belt velcros in the front and then also connects with a male and female receptacle. The plastic "male end" had difficulty fitting and "clicking" into the female end. I do not understand why the velcro is on the inside if the belt is going to "click together" anyway. I'm sure there is a reason behind this design that I just haven't figured out. Third of all, the whole belt seems to be very bulky. While providing additional back support is nice, I preferred a scaled down version like the green one. The reason I purchased the $90 belt at FTU was because the green one broke at the connection. (I know what you are thinking, the belt was too small for my waste, ha ha...)Albeit a little over weight, 36" blue jeans, I don't think this is the problem. I took it back to where I made the purchase and they said they would return it to the supplier. Come to find out, they have stopped making the green belt because of this problem and where not able to replace mine. I have about 15 shimano reels and absolutely love them, but have to say that I am disappointed in the wading belt. Please note, this is not meant to be a rant on shimano, but rather my own review.


----------



## munson

Aggieangler said:


> I have to say that I would have voted for the prototype man!


you like the prototype man?


----------



## Bantam1

mcw said:


> Just an FYI. I bought and used the new wading belt for 3 days and had several problems with it. First of all, the box does not stay attached at the back with the velcro. It dangles along side the belt which can get in the way. I found that I kept having to slide it back behind me because it kept floating towards the front and wrapped in my stringer cord. Secondly, the belt velcros in the front and then also connects with a male and female receptacle. The plastic "male end" had difficulty fitting and "clicking" into the female end. I do not understand why the velcro is on the inside if the belt is going to "click together" anyway. I'm sure there is a reason behind this design that I just haven't figured out. Third of all, the whole belt seems to be very bulky. While providing additional back support is nice, I preferred a scaled down version like the green one. The reason I purchased the $90 belt at FTU was because the green one broke at the connection. (I know what you are thinking, the belt was too small for my waste, ha ha...)Albeit a little over weight, 36" blue jeans, I don't think this is the problem. I took it back to where I made the purchase and they said they would return it to the supplier. Come to find out, they have stopped making the green belt because of this problem and where not able to replace mine. I have about 15 shimano reels and absolutely love them, but have to say that I am disappointed in the wading belt. Please note, this is not meant to be a rant on shimano, but rather my own review.


I suggest that you return the belt for replacement. The box should stay attached to the belt. It sounds like you received a belt that does not meet our standards and needs to be replaced. The dealer should replace the belt under warranty for you.


----------



## mcw

thanks for the reply.


----------

